# Ghost Mannequin



## Baximus (Jun 4, 2018)

Hello All

I was wondering if there are any Ghost Mannequins available that have adjustable arms/elbows. I have seen many with detachable arms but nothing more really. I would like to be able to shoot clothing like on the photo. This one I did with a plastic torso - cut the neck out and stuffed the arms with some bubble wrap, used some safety pins to position the elbow. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## lisamery (Jun 11, 2018)

You can try on Amazon, maybe you can get your demanding model there. As this model is here a little closer.


----------



## Baximus (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi Lisa

Thanks for the reply. I saw those and as for the hands it would do but unfortunately I can't remove parts of the chest like here:

Male Ghost Mannequin Torso PACKSHOT Mannequins Direct - Mannequins Direct

cheers


----------



## Jeff15 (Jun 11, 2018)

Hello and welcome


----------



## jogesh debnath (Jun 29, 2019)

That good idea for ghost mannequin effect. You can buy it online, on your desired model. Thanks


----------



## sumoncpk (Jul 10, 2019)

Ghost Mannequin is mandatory for eCommerce business .


----------

